# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  No-claim zorg toch nog geïnd - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*No-claim zorg toch nog geïnd*
*Telegraaf -** 11 okt 2006*
SCHIEDAM - Honderdduizenden mensen dragen tot hun ontzetting alsnog hun no-claim in de zorg af, terwijl zij die 255 euro in april nog volledig terugkregen. Verzekeraars eisen het geld op omdat ze verlate ziekenhuisrekeningen ontvangen. *...* 
No-claim 2005 toch nog geïnd Zibb.nl
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

